# Case 7-3-09



## o3jeff (Jul 4, 2009)

Met up with Trev and Mr.evil around 1 at the Spring St lot. At about that time the clouds and thunder cam rolling in so we hung around to wait it out since most of these storms roll through pretty quick.

We finally got riding around 2 in the very humid air and right from the start it was a long up hill climb until you pretty much get to the summit. I noticed that there were a lot of trail going off in every direction off the main trail that we were on. The trail here a more rocky with little rock obstacles and big rollers/drops/cliffs all over the trails.

We ended up piecing together a 5.18 mile loop in a couple hours and were able to finds some fun stuff to play on. Tim has some prior commitments and not wanting to be on MRGisevils bad side, he headed out a few minutes early. Trev and I continued and were able to find another rock drop(probably only 6" taller than the one we previously played on) and for some reason, I couldn't bring myself to ride off this one. We also found a nice 2 foot kicker rock with a downhill landing, again we just looked, but didn't hit it.

Was a nice change a pace riding there and in the next few weeks my company will be moving our office a few mile up the road from Case so I am sure I will get may fair share of RAW's in there.


----------



## Trev (Jul 4, 2009)

Funny how this came together really... 9+ pages of riding on and off comments.. 

Anyhow, I headed out for the meet up and met 91N in Hartford with terrential downpours, thunder, lighting.. and was going to turn around except I couldn't due to traffic. Called Jeff, and he was like "Trev, it's sunny here... "..  here I am waiting for lighting to help clear up the highway by blasting cars off it, and he's a couple miles to the east getting a tan..

Anyhow, arrived right before Tim..  we all hung out for a few minutes chatting about what to do.. down came the rain..  we waited and when it started to slow down considerably.. we suited up and started our trek.

Rain stopped.. sun came out.. we had a couple fo 5 or 10 minute drizzles and/or downpours but overall it was fantastic riding.

Case had water and was muddy in spots, expected due to the rain n all, but I think we all assumed it would dry out faster and better given all of the talk how case drains soo well...    yea, we know it was raining while we rode.. but still...

Overall, I thought the conditions to be great. The wetness here feels different then in a place like Nass..  dunno if it just the terrain.. the dirt/mud.. the rocks seem to lack the slickness of Nass as well...  either that I am just getting a bit better and I am not feeling the newbie slippage as much.

Finally used to my pedals and new back tire...  I was amazed at what this tire can do compared to my stock one. I mean, standing up pedaling, short steeps, and no slippage.. rofl.. almost silly. I mean really..  talk about a confidence build up.. 

Some of those slick climbs I was just cranking up.. like.. nothing.. nothing but traction.. awesome stuff...

So, I chickened out on doing any of the drops, even the small ones. My hip still hurts at times -- has to be either bruised or slightly fractured or something as it is going on 2 months now since I hurt it at Stone -- and my left leg is better but stays fresh in the mind. Soo.. I am chickening out on small stuff right now..  lol...  ahh well..

The ride rocked.. good times... fair paced not anything really fast as we are all still learning this place.

Tim, Jeff and I are considering making this a more regular RAW ride.. given its location to Hartford (Jeff's work) and Tim's company upcoming location. Not a bad ride from Southington.. and even from home the ride to Case and/or Nass is about the same for me.

Soo... looking to spend some time up here..  

That's a rap!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice meeting you yesterday Trev. Having just started riding this year you have made a ton of progress. I was also impressed with some of the techy stuff you were riding down.

 Jeff &Trev summed things up pretty well as far as the ride goes. You know I only seem to get to Case a couple of times a season and I always forget how much I love that place. Its covered on large rocks & ledge with lots of techy shoots and rocky goodness  to play on. 
I realized yesterday how far I have come on a bike in the past season. Last year I rode Case mith my friend Dean who rips. Once up to the summit we headed to the DH behind the look out shelter where he went flying down this really steep root strewn nasty roller. I tI watched and though he was F'g nuts, and I took the PP to the left which was hard in its own right. Well yesterday we got up the summit shelter and headed to the DH and we came opon that spot Dean killed last season. I stopped to look, and it seemed do-able. I told the guys to give me a few minuted becuase it would probably take several tries to work up the nearve to hit the line. I backed up to get some speed while they took the other line (PP) to the left. My intention was to make a practice approach to judge speed and the line. As I got to the edge I just went for. What I thought was insane last summer was now really easy. That really made my day. Now I just need to get over to the 'play side' of Case and attack some of that stuff I was too scared to hit when Brian & I rode with the trails crew.


By the way Brain, I heard through the grape vine that Jamie (the older bad ass trails guy) was asking about us. He wanted to know if we were up for another trip to Case.


Here is an oldy from last season


----------



## bvibert (Jul 4, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> By the way Brain, I heard through the grape vine that Jamie (the older bad ass trails guy) was asking about us. He wanted to know if we were up for another trip to Case.



I'm definitely up for a ride there again, but I'd prefer less trial-esque this time...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm definitely up for a ride there again, but I'd prefer less trial-esque this time...



Just say when. I am pretty Jeff & Trev will be up for it.


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 6, 2009)

Cool video, place looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2009)

eatskisleep said:


> Cool video, place looks like a lot of fun.



The place is pretty cool. That video was taken on the 'stunt trail'. There are many XC / am trails there as well. All the trails are very rocky, and there is fun stuff to ride down or off every where you look.


----------



## Trev (Jul 7, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> The place is pretty cool. That video was taken on the 'stunt trail'. There are many XC / am trails there as well. All the trails are very rocky, and there is fun stuff to ride down or off every where you look.



Agreed! I cannot wait to head back  

I need to put together some loops though...


----------

